# Coolest Cigar Bands



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

What do you think are the coolest cigar bands? On and off the cigar. 


On the cigar: I have to give it to Illusione's simple and clean bands. Love em. I also really like Macanudo's Cru Royal band too! The blue and silver really stand out not only on my cigar, but in the humi especially. 

Off the cigar: (and I can't believe I am saying this) MUWAT. I may or may not have been caught moistening them up and placing them here and there. I just can't imagine what someone who see's it would think lol!!

Post a pick if you can. !


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

I really like the Ave Maria bands. The cigar was disappointing to me, but the band looks fantastic.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

I think the 601 La Bomba Warhead is a really cool band


----------



## ebbo (Mar 13, 2013)

Off the top of my head, I'd have to say the San Cristobal. No real reason, I guess I dig the parrot. BTW they are great cigars too.


----------



## trogstar (Oct 29, 2013)

Paul Stulac has awesome bands
unfortunately of the 5 Screaming Red Sun i've smoked, 4 were terrible


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

My favorite of all time is the CAO LX2. I love the tribal design and the interplay of black & gray with the gold accents on the maduro wrapper. I almost used their design as the basis for painting one of my motorcycles and then I tasted a few of their lancero's and hated them. Still a great label and my ashtray looks great!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I really like the Cohiba Behike bands. For "flash-trash", it's hard to beat the Ashton ESG band. I also love the Opus Forbidden X bands, since they just scream at me, "I AM THE GOD OF BLOW YOUR MIND!"

Nothing more simplistic, yet iconic than the Montecristo band.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

God of Fire, Flor de Las Antillas, and the San Miquel come to mind. All 3 have nice artwork but the GoF in particular does a good job depicting the punishment Prometheus was given for stealing fire and giving it to humanity.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

jhedrick83 said:


> I really like the Ave Maria bands. The cigar was disappointing to me, but the band looks fantastic.





HIM said:


> God of Fire, Flor de Las Antillas, and the San Miquel come to mind. All 3 have nice artwork but the GoF in particular does a good job depicting the punishment Prometheus was given for stealing fire and giving it to humanity.


+1 on the Ave Maria, God of Fire & Flor de las Antillas!


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

HIM said:


> God of Fire, Flor de Las Antillas, and the San Miquel come to mind. All 3 have nice artwork but the GoF in particular does a good job depicting the punishment Prometheus was given for stealing fire and giving it to humanity.


x2 on God of Fire. Greek mythology is highly fascinating and seeing Prometheus getting his liver eaten out by an eagle on a cigar band is pretty freaking awesome. Haha.

I also love the script and simplicity to the Liga Privada No. 9.


----------



## ScarletRed (Oct 12, 2013)

I feel that this is one of the few categories that Gurkha gets a nod on.


----------



## ermtpa (Apr 5, 2013)

I like the Opus X bands but I also like the simplicity of the Liga bands.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

A few come to mind, Diesel Hair of the dog, it's just a sharp looking band to me.










The Behike also comes to mind.










Gurkha Ghost has a cool looking band.










The metal rings some of the Macanudos have are pretty cool too.










Room 101 has a few cool bands too.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

A Behike band is as good as it gets IMO. Some great NCs are My Father LTD bands, Room 101 sticks, and while a few have mentioned LPs for their simplicity, I think Illusione takes the cake for the simple and polished category.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

View attachment 81500


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Joe K said:


> View attachment 81500


those are cool, ive never seen those.

They don't make em anymore do they?


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

My votes go to Opus X, Asylum 13 Straight Jacket, God of Fire, and the simple Unico bands. On the CC side, Behike is great, but I do really like the Boliva bands.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

huskers said:


> those are cool, ive never seen those.
> 
> They don't make em anymore do they?


 you can still get them, try some online places you can still get them. great smoke I got 3 boxes


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

huskers said:


> those are cool, ive never seen those.
> 
> They don't make em anymore do they?


I am not sure if they do or not - make them anymore. But you can still buy them at CI. You have to scroll to the bottom of all the 601 la bombas.


----------



## Finsup (Oct 1, 2013)

I like the classic look like Flor de Las Antillas for sure, but this Nat Sherman does something for me. Classy, retro, very NYC...


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Asylum (original with the wings) is the best band ever.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

So, don't judge a cigar by it's label is my takeaway there. As for me, hard to choose from so many nice ones out there, but I am taken by the Xicar HC series labels, just very tasteful I think, and due to that
the Palm is my favorite tree. TCB
View attachment 81510




trogstar said:


> Paul Stulac has awesome bands
> unfortunately of the 5 Screaming Red Sun i've smoked, 4 were terrible
> View attachment 46447


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

sullen said:


> Asylum (original with the wings) is the best band ever.


Oh hey that is cool. I had never seen that before - had to "google" it.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...4nvW9VxK0vxVtHWuJAz43Y6w&ust=1383260198395159


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I like the metal bands on the Vintage Macanudo Maduro sticks. Donna order some soon.

There was a stick that featured a metal gear, but I haven't seen them in a long time.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> I really like the Cohiba Behike bands. For "flash-trash", it's hard to beat the Ashton ESG band. I also love the Opus Forbidden X bands, since they just scream at me, "I AM THE GOD OF BLOW YOUR MIND!"
> 
> Nothing more simplistic, yet iconic than the Montecristo band.


I immediately thought Montecristo. Also Padron and Fuente Opus because they are iconic and unmistakeable. I dont know if your post was inspired by the recent Cigar Afficianado article but I do like the AB Fine and Rare band.

Recent Notables:
Gurkha Ghost (flashy)
Foundry "War Of Currents" (gimmicky)
Wynwood (street art)


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Don Lino Africa are nice.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

I really like the Undercrown Band


----------



## trogstar (Oct 29, 2013)

TCBSmokes said:


> So, don't judge a cigar by it's label is my takeaway there.


totally.
the Toro was amazing, I was ranting for weeks!!
so i purchased 2 robusto and convinced a mate to buy some too.

i think he has forgiven me now


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

I have always liked the CAO MX2 band and the old chrome style Camacho Triple Maduro bands. The modern LFD Ligero/Double Ligero bands are cool as well.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

How did we not mention the Man O War bands. Smh


----------



## Edyy214 (May 29, 2013)

Definitely the Man o War bands, the Ave Maria, the Undercrown and other LP lines, I like the band on some of the La auruas


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

May as well throw in the Black Ops too, then.


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't know if they have been mentioned yet but my vote goes to the new double bands on the Cromagnon and Aquitaine. Very classy


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

09FXSTB said:


> I don't know if they have been mentioned yet but my vote goes to the new double bands on the Cromagnon and Aquitaine. Very classy


haven't seen this one yet, you wouldnt happen to have a pic would ya?


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

The La Gloria Cubana Trunk Show has a smokeAble band


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Well technically they're all smokeable, if you like notes of burned paper, that is. But a real smokeable band that tastes good? That is cool. I was thinking recently why don't they just make bands from an extra sliver of tobacco, but that might not be too aesthetic. Then how bout just stamping the name directly on the cigar, like they do now in t-shirts and stuff (no more labels). Glad to hear I'm not the only one spending precious time to unlock such important mysteries of life.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Merovius said:


> I immediately thought Montecristo. Also Padron and Fuente Opus because they are iconic and unmistakeable. I dont know if your post was inspired by the recent Cigar Afficianado article but I do like the AB Fine and Rare band.
> 
> Recent Notables:
> Gurkha Ghost (flashy)
> ...


Nope. I don't do CA. It's just too slick for toilet paper.


----------



## Pasty (Nov 8, 2012)

No love for our old pal, Ron??









:heh:

Call me cheesy but I like a lot of what Viaje produces. Simple but keeps with the theme of their release (as gimmicky as they may be).


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

La Aroma de Cuba- Beautiful, love the deep reds
Psyko- gimmicky but makes me smile


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Finsup said:


> I like the classic look like Flor de Las Antillas for sure, but this Nat Sherman does something for me. Classy, retro, very NYC...
> 
> View attachment 46453
> 
> View attachment 46453


Agree, it looks like the face of stylish watch.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Nope. I don't do CA. It's just too slick for toilet paper.


Heh. Sorry, I meant the OP.

Anyway, I really do like the Wynwood style.


----------



## Cigars&GTRs (Jul 21, 2013)

For CCs Behike
For NCs I like the Flor de las Antillas band


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Agree, it looks like the face of stylish watch.


Funny you said that because it makes me think of this when I see it:



A classic 30s art deco swiss watch by Jaeger LeCoultre. The Reverso.


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks like Michael Jackson LMAO!

The Flor de las Antillas is a great band. The classic looking Cuban bands like El Rey del Mundo, La Gloria Cubana, Bolivar, the classic Partagas band etc. all great art.



Pasty said:


> No love for our old pal, Ron??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

I like these


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Merovius said:


> Anyway, I really do like the Wynwood style.


Awesome bands AND fantastic smokes!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

IMO this is where NCs really shine. I do like a nice looking band here and there, a big superbowl ring looking thing. Of course they are not relevant to the smoke, but they do add to the experience sometimes. Ave Maria is reealy cool, but MUWAT is king for me as far as bands go.


----------



## tosis (Aug 14, 2013)

A couple that haven't been mentioned that I always enjoyed was the Oliva bands and the Casa Magna colorado band. I just think that they have good classic design. I'm also a big fan on CAO designs, but not so much their sticks.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Flor de las Antillas really stands out to me.


----------



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

I think the Perdomo Habanos have a really neat band.


----------



## huynha (Feb 6, 2013)

It's already been mentioned a few times, but definitely Flor de Las and Opus X.


----------



## Ajaxconan (Aug 8, 2013)

boro62 said:


> haven't seen this one yet, you wouldnt happen to have a pic would ya?





09FXSTB said:


> I don't know if they have been mentioned yet but my vote goes to the new double bands on the Cromagnon and Aquitaine. Very classy


I would also be interested in seeing this as I have been waiting to order from them.... which reminds me ...:mischief:


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Merovius said:


> Heh. Sorry, I meant the OP. *Sorry I meant to respond... I just got a subscription to CA after reading the thread on how to get free mags lol. No I didn't get the idea from CA, but do they have a section/story on bands this issue? I'll look out for it! *
> 
> Anyway, I really do like the Wynwood style. *WOW - Now I do too! Beautiful* .


Wow stunning!


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Other than some that have already been mentioned, I really like the Asylum Premium Band. It looks even better wings fully spread


















This sounds real kindergartenish, but I think the colors on the San Cristobal bands are attractive and eye catching


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

*I love yellow cigar bands; so El Rey Del Mundo, Cuban Sandwich, Cohiba bands (NOT the red dot), et. al.


----------



## Grimmalde (Jul 19, 2005)

The Room 101 mask is neat, but what really cracks me up about these bands are the hidden _Easter Eggs_ found under the section where the band is glued. :laugh:


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

A.McSmoke said:


> This sounds real kindergartenish, but I think the colors on the San Cristobal bands are attractive and eye catching


I'll join you in kindergarten then, because I'm right there with you on the San Cristobal. I keep a journal in an old San Cristobal box, partially for the smell and partially because I enjoy the artwork and bright colors so much :dance:


----------



## sacamano (Jun 16, 2013)

I love the look of the Herrera Esteli. Simple, retro-classic and memorable. A really eye-catching ring IMO.









Nat Sherman Timeless would probably be my second favorite...


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

Like Liga's Unicos bands.


----------



## alfred1222 (Oct 20, 2013)

Some of my favorites are God of Fire, Liga 9 or T-52, and the Behike band, but my all time hands down favorite is the band on the La Gloria Cubana Trunk Show 2012 Liga YG-23. Its the worlds first smokeable band, and it leaves an imprint of the band in the ash. I love it


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Last weekend I had a Macanudo 2006 vintage. The band is a metal ring. Pretty cool if you ask me. And the cigar was excellent too


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

alfred1222 said:


> Some of my favorites are God of Fire, Liga 9 or T-52, and the Behike band, *but my all time hands down favorite is the band on the La Gloria Cubana Trunk Show 2012 Liga YG-23. Its the worlds first smokeable band, and it leaves an imprint of the band in the ash. I love it*


Holy Smokes! That Is cool. TCB

View attachment 81794
View attachment 81795


----------



## goodsticks (Nov 11, 2013)

I fear these because of the label. ....working up to trying one


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

alfred1222 said:


> Some of my favorites are God of Fire, Liga 9 or T-52, and the Behike band, *but my all time hands down favorite is the band on the La Gloria Cubana Trunk Show 2012 Liga YG-23. Its the worlds first smokeable band, and it leaves an imprint of the band in the ash. I love it*


Trying to post the pics again here. TCB

View attachment 81797
View attachment 81798


There ya go, the "smokeable" label. Nice.


----------



## SHagopian (May 15, 2012)

I think the most interesting ones are on the foundry cigars. Last year was a metal gear with the band this year was something else. They are supposed to build something when a few years I by and you collect all the pieces.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Aaaah. So they are changing. I thought it was gonna be built from just a bunch of the same "gears". More interesting, now. hmmmm. Thanks. TCB


----------



## alfred1222 (Oct 20, 2013)

TCBSmokes said:


> Trying to post the pics again here. TCB
> 
> View attachment 81797
> View attachment 81798
> ...


Ya its interesting, i got a kick out of it the first time i smoked one, but the flavor is surprisingly good.


----------



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

I can't believe I get to mention this since it hasn't been said yet, but the La Sirena and Merlion bands are some of the coolest I've seen. I was attracted to them because of the band, but I'm real glad to hear that they're good smokes. Just picked up fivers of each of them.

La Sirena









Merlion


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

There are some great ones that have been mentioned, but the one most recently that has caught my eye has been the Herrera Esteli. They kind of remind me of those old fight cards at a boxing gym. Simple yet bold.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Some of the bands here are truly awesome!! Heck some I have never seen before! Thanks for all the reply's!!


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Opus X for complexity
Flor de Las Antillas for its nostalgic art.


----------



## alfred1222 (Oct 20, 2013)

alexcue said:


> There are some great ones that have been mentioned, but the one most recently that has caught my eye has been the Herrera Esteli. They kind of remind me of those old fight cards at a boxing gym. Simple yet bold.


I do like this one a lot as well


----------



## Midnight_Ryder (Sep 17, 2013)

Although I haven't had the pleasure of smoking one, one that really sticks out for me is the Liga Privada UF-13. It's simplistic but adds personality with the free hand writing. I also like the AB black market as well.


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

Room 101 bands are great and so are the Crowned Heads lines.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

SHagopian said:


> I think the most interesting ones are on the foundry cigars. Last year was a metal gear with the band this year was something else. They are supposed to build something when a few years I by and you collect all the pieces.


I believe these are the Foundry with the metal rings you're referring to. I've yet to try them, but the rings attracted me to the purchase...I'm so simple

I had no idea they are supposed to make something if you have the entire collection. The one of the right is the current blend that was released a few months back. Each ring has the RG on the opposite side


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

A.McSmoke said:


> I believe these are the Foundry with the metal rings you're referring to. I've yet to try them, but the rings attracted me to the purchase...I'm so simple
> 
> I had no idea they are supposed to make something if you have the entire collection. The one of the right is the current blend that was released a few months back. Each ring has the RG on the opposite side


Wow those ARE pretty cool but... well I would worry that if they weren't loose, they would tear the cigar to bits!

That said - my daughter would love them as rings !!


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

earcutter said:


> Wow those ARE pretty cool but... well I would worry that if they weren't loose, they would tear the cigar to bits!
> 
> That said - my daughter would love them as rings !!


LoL...laughing because my 7 year old daughter wanted to see the ring when I took them out to snap a quick pick. They slide off rather easily and can basically fall off if you hold the cigar vertical


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

I'd have to give it to the Alec Bradley Prensado.

The Ave Maria Knights Templar band is cool, but it's a bit much for how average the cigar is.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

A.McSmoke said:


> LoL...laughing because my 7 year old daughter wanted to see the ring when I took them out to snap a quick pick. They slide off rather easily and can basically fall off if you hold the cigar vertical


That's what I am talking about !! Were they to fit, surely our girls would be the coolest girls around!


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

I really like La Aroma de Cuba's line of cigar bands. Especially the Mi Amor.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

SHagopian said:


> I think the most interesting ones are on the foundry cigars. Last year was a metal gear with the band this year was something else. They are supposed to build something when a few years I by and you collect all the pieces.


A '68 Camaro perhaps? hmmmm.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

A.McSmoke said:


> I believe these are the Foundry with the metal rings you're referring to. I've yet to try them, but the rings attracted me to the purchase...I'm so simple
> 
> I had no idea they are supposed to make something if you have the entire collection. The one of the right is the current blend that was released a few months back. Each ring has the RG on the opposite side


I originally heard the same thing that all of the rings would build some type of Rube Goldberg device. Then I hear that all the gear on last year's model did was open a CAO desktop humidor. Funny, I ordered the new version and they came without the rings. WTF?


----------



## bogiestogie (Jul 22, 2013)

I also like the simplicity of La duena.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> I originally heard the same thing that all of the rings would build some type of Rube Goldberg device. Then I hear that all the gear on last year's model did was open a CAO desktop humidor. Funny, I ordered the new version and they came without the rings. WTF?


That's BS...Have you heard that the rings cannot be shipped for any particular reason?


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry to bring this back, but I felt the need to add the Pinolero band to this thread. Nice art for a Nice Cigar


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

That one is very nice!


----------



## GoMets (Sep 25, 2013)

I like the new Camacho art. The BLACKOUT is very cool in my opinion


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

alexcue said:


> There are some great ones that have been mentioned, but the one most recently that has caught my eye has been the Herrera Esteli. They kind of remind me of those old fight cards at a boxing gym. Simple yet bold.


If you really like the band check out Mike Uhren's site he did an awesome print for this band. Ask @muhren about them...I really like my print.


----------



## willyzhere (Aug 29, 2013)

bogiestogie said:


> I also like the simplicity of La duena.


I like La Duena too! Simple yet stylish. I need to try one of these.


----------



## Dr. Conny (Feb 17, 2013)

For me it is the Liga 9...I honestly could care less about the the written part, but that Griffin just does something for me. Behike and Padron 64's are up there too, but for different reasons.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

willyzhere said:


> I like La Duena too! Simple yet stylish. I need to try one of these.


There is something intriguing about a faceless head...def. in my top 10


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

I love the God of Fire band, probably more than any other. I really like Padron 64 and 26, My Father, and Ave Maria as well. MoW Ruination has a pretty slick design too.


----------



## stltimmy1979 (Nov 1, 2013)

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor


----------



## stltimmy1979 (Nov 1, 2013)

thechasm442 said:


> I love the God of Fire band, probably more than any other. I really like Padron 64 and 26, My Father, and Ave Maria as well. MoW Ruination has a pretty slick design too.


Just had a My Father 1. I agree, very nice band. I also am very fond of the Flor de Las Antillas


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

I have to agree with Behike. You can't beat their presentation. The lacquered box alone is worth more than most other cigars IMO.


----------



## peepskp (May 30, 2013)

Agreed


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm a fan of the Ave Maria bands.


----------

